
United States Strategic Approach to the People’s Republic of China [pdf] - kong75
https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/U.S.-Strategic-Approach-to-The-Peoples-Republic-of-China-Report-5.20.20.pdf
======
kong75
US Administration Vows 'Fundamental Reevaluation' Of Strategic Relations With
China

